
China putting minority Muslims in 'concentration camps,' U.S. says - kpU8efre7r
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-concentrationcamps/china-putting-minority-muslims-in-concentration-camps-u-s-says-idUSKCN1S925K
======
Causality1
China isn't invading any Western countries and so we will take no action that
could threaten our wallets. We've spoken to the Council of Wallets and they've
said relations with China are excellent.

------
mbfg
So exactly what the US is doing with large numbers of latino's?

------
brd
I don't understand the whataboutism happening in response to this article.
Countries do bad thing sometimes, the US most certainly does. But can we not
just be happy that there's some visibility being created about bad acts/actors
regardless of who's reporting on it?

These camps have been going on for too long and are still under-reported. Most
of the people I've talked to about it still have no idea this is going on at
all.

------
originldirgibl
Why is concentration camps in quotes, since this fits the literal definition
of a concentration camp?

------
mangix
Some Muslim groups do similar stuff to minorities as well. It's all evil.

~~~
aerodog
where is there a concentration camp of nonmuslims in the muslim world? and why
even bring that up?

------
devmunchies
US has probably killed more Muslims than any other country in the last few
decades (and is still occupying Muslim countries) and is trying to act like
the paragon?

>defended his use of a term normally associated with Nazi Germany as
appropriate, under the circumstances

US also had concentration camps at the same time.

There is something else going on here. It has nothing to do with trying to
protect a minority group.

~~~
umadon
Probably the something else is the same thing that's happening with Huawei,
that happened with Super Micro, etc.

------
basetop
Are they putting them in "concentration camps" because they are muslim or
because they are separatists? The headline seems to imply something ( like ww2
nazi germany scenario ) that is not true. Wouldn't it be more correct to say
they are putting uyghurs ( or uyghur separatists ) in "concentration camps"
rather than muslims? That's bad too, why escalate it to muslims? Because the
largest muslim ethnic group in china ( the Hui ) are not being put in
"concentration camps".

I don't condone putting anyone in "concentrations camps" or "reeducation
camps", but reuters, like many of their british counterparts, are playing a
dangerous clickbait game at best or a dangerous propaganda game at worst. The
worrying part is that they know better and yet this still did this.

I wonder if reuters ever had a headline "Britain mass murdering muslims" when
britain helped invade libya, iraq, etc. Or did they choose a more benign,
neutral, or even pro-british headlines instead?

------
umadon
The U.S. says lots of things, especially about its rivals or targets.
Meanwhile, literal, verified concentration camps exist on the US-Mexico
border.

